# Octopus BH100F Problems



## Ferchoz (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought an Octopus Skimmer BH100F about two weeks ago, it is working fine and I love it... but the only problem I have is that in the past 3 days, when I come home from work, the collection cup is filled up with yellowish water (not that dirty), not like before that it was pulling dark stuff.... How can I fix this? what am I doing wrong???


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi,

Sometimes the skimmer will pull out more junk then other times. My skmmate varies from dark brown to a light tea color (or dark yellow). A couple of reasons may be that it is doing its job and there isn't as much to skim or it could be that your skimmer is skimming a bit fast and there is more water in the cup than usual. Since your skimmer is new it has just adapted to your tank and may need an adjustment or maybe it's just fine. Watch it over a few days and if it doesn't go back to dark brown then adjust the air flow.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

What kind of adjustments can you make?
For example, my skimmer I can adjust a few things - 
I can adjust the level of the surrounding water in the sump where it sits (It's an in-sump skimmer) by adjusting my ATO float valve.. I can adjust the amount of air I let get into the venturi by using a screw... and I can adjust the outlet size to put back pressure on the cylinder. If any of those three things changes, the skimmer needs to be re-dialed in. And so that translates into if any of those three things changes, the effluent that collects will vary greatly from a pudding like gooey tar to murky or cloudy water. It depends on how wet you want to skim. 
Skimmers also need time to break in as Marlene mentioned as well so you are probably just experiencing that, just keep the above in mind as well. They have a mind of their own. 
Also, every couple of weeks I let my venturi slurp in a cup of RO/DI water to flush the tube otherwise it gets salt spray buildup and restricts the flow, and throws my dial off.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

This is like my skimmer, I have a Euro Reef RS 180 - not as tall as the one in the pic though - 
 
Protein Skimmers, Calcium Reactors, Turnkey Aquarium Systems, Media Reactors, Sumps and Systems by Euro-Reef


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Twisting the verticle tube adjusts the water level inside the skimmer. You still need to be aware of how deep the surrounding water is. 
See the arrow sticker? Thats used as a baseline to know how much you are twisting it. 
The neck of mine is wider and the valve on my venturi is different as well. Otherwise its the same overall design..


----------

